# Anal hair area? Do you shave it or clean Everytime?



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm thinking of shaving by her anus since her poos fall in her hair almost every poo. Well at least every poo she has done since she came today.


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

Usually if its not a show dog the area is skimmed lightly, never touch the blade to the anus, I make a square just about 1/4" or less around. Then I take the clipper and just barely skim from the area, downward. Nowhere near the skin. We call it a "poop shoot" and just kind of keeps the longest hair out of the line of fire.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We use Cowboy Magic horse grooming spray, keeps those little poos from sticking. We trim a little around the anus , carefully with scissors, never a trimmer since it can make them raw.. We've also thinned out the fur a bit between, ,helps too... We don't trim them too short of they look like they have "baboon bum".


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol at Baboon butt. I have a thinning scissors so I think I'll use it. I won't cut her parts to short just make a pathway. I will definitely look into the spray for the booty. Thanks all.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She didn't come already trimmed? Cling ons are definitely a hazard of the breed!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Please do not shave around the anus. Even though some groomers do, it can really hurt that tender area. My professional groomer friend told me that this is a very dangerous thing to do since the skin there is so sensitive. Use scissors to trim the hair around it.

Watch her diet. Sometimes, they can have extra goopy issues with certain types of food, or upset tummies.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

She came? Please post pics. Can't wait to see!


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I posted in the picture section.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Normally, (I say because the boys are super fluff monsters right now with how cold the winter has been) I keep the butt trimmed. I use scissors to keep the hair short in that area.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I used the scissors just to clip some in the passage way hairs. I wouldn't trim the anus if I had clippers as I know that is a sensitive area from a bad experiment when I was a teen. I don't know what I was thinking, but back to the maltese. So yea a little hair there is okay to keep debris out.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> I wouldn't trim the anus if I had clippers as I know that is a sensitive area from a bad experiment when I was a teen. I don't know what I was thinking, but back to the maltese. .


 :HistericalSmiley:thank you for the laugh--I needed it to start my day! Oh, and congrats on your beautiful girl


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Hehe. Yea. The clippers are great for those little spots. I love my moustache clipper. Well I did until it fell and one piece went one way and the clipper is somewhere else. I need to get another durable one. 

Oh and just wanted to edit when I said originally I wanted to shave it I meant still leaving some hair, on it not bare. The clippers give a better cut and more efficient and neater when I use them.


----------

